# SUMP.... also what size sump or type should i be getting for my 29 ga



## drewgotdat (Apr 28, 2005)

Sump siz for those who know alot about reef setups


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

As big as you can fit in your stand?


----------



## xeloR (Jan 2, 2009)

The bigger the better- more water volume= better stability.


----------



## drewgotdat (Apr 28, 2005)

and i can put my heater, filter, skimmer,etc in the sump right?


----------



## xeloR (Jan 2, 2009)

Yes sir. Sump is the way to go









Is your tank drilled?


----------



## drewgotdat (Apr 28, 2005)

mtuttle02 said:


> Yes sir. Sump is the way to go
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 no not drilled, should it be?


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

i still feel a sump on a 29g is not worth it. if you gonna put the money and effort to set up a sump on a 29g tank you might aswell just invest in a larger tank all together.
dont take this as me bashing you. im not, just my opinion on the matter. by all means go with the sump if its what you want :nod:

and yes you can put all relevant equipment in your sump. the tank dosent necessarily have to be drilled. it does make things alot easier when it comes to plumming though and in the long term it just will be better for maintenance


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

His Majesty said:


> i still feel a sump on a 29g is not worth it. if you gonna put the money and effort to set up a sump on a 29g tank you might aswell just invest in a larger tank all together.
> dont take this as me bashing you. im not, just my opinion on the matter. by all means go with the sump if its what you want :nod:
> 
> and yes you can put all relevant equipment in your sump. the tank dosent necessarily have to be drilled. it does make things alot easier when it comes to plumming though and in the long term it just will be better for maintenance


I agree with you in a way that instead of a sump you can get the same benifits through a larger tank, except a sump will hide equipment and make the setup look neat. It will also allow you a larger water volume in a smaller space and for refuges... and stuff you dont want in the main tank.

As said above get as big of a sump as you can. a second 29g would be great, but it may not fit if you have a wood stand.

If you want a sump you need to either drill the tank (preffered method) or buy an overflow box. I personally have an overflow box on the tank listed in my sig.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Like Sean said...the benefit is being able to hide the skimmer, heater...that kind of thing. You would be amazed at some of the nano's I have seen.....10 gallon display tank and a 20 gallon sump....and they look fricken amazing. My personal opinion would be to have a smaller tank with a sump then a larger tank with exposed equipment.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Grosse Gurke said:


> Like Sean said...the benefit is being able to hide the skimmer, heater...that kind of thing. You would be amazed at some of the nano's I have seen.....10 gallon display tank and a 20 gallon sump....and they look fricken amazing. My personal opinion would be to have a smaller tank with a sump then a larger tank with exposed equipment.


You can also make a nicer display as you don't have top spend a ton to light it and aquascape it so dollar for dollar a sump allows more quality over quantity imo


----------



## drewgotdat (Apr 28, 2005)

sean-820 said:


> Like Sean said...the benefit is being able to hide the skimmer, heater...that kind of thing. You would be amazed at some of the nano's I have seen.....10 gallon display tank and a 20 gallon sump....and they look fricken amazing. My personal opinion would be to have a smaller tank with a sump then a larger tank with exposed equipment.


You can also make a nicer display as you don't have top spend a ton to light it and aquascape it so dollar for dollar a sump allows more quality over quantity imo
[/quote]

So im going with a sump! now, is there a website that has quality sumps for a a decent price?


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

drewgotdat said:


> Like Sean said...the benefit is being able to hide the skimmer, heater...that kind of thing. You would be amazed at some of the nano's I have seen.....10 gallon display tank and a 20 gallon sump....and they look fricken amazing. My personal opinion would be to have a smaller tank with a sump then a larger tank with exposed equipment.


You can also make a nicer display as you don't have top spend a ton to light it and aquascape it so dollar for dollar a sump allows more quality over quantity imo
[/quote]

So im going with a sump! now, is there a website that has quality sumps for a a decent price?
[/quote]
If you are going with a sump....I would probably make one. They can be made for pretty cheap....all you will need is a 10-20 gallon tank....a few pieces of plexi glass....and some silicone. I dont know of anyone had a drawing of one...but there isnt much to them.


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Grosse Gurke said:


> Like Sean said...the benefit is being able to hide the skimmer, heater...that kind of thing. You would be amazed at some of the nano's I have seen.....10 gallon display tank and a 20 gallon sump....and they look fricken amazing. My personal opinion would be to have a smaller tank with a sump then a larger tank with exposed equipment.


You can also make a nicer display as you don't have top spend a ton to light it and aquascape it so dollar for dollar a sump allows more quality over quantity imo
[/quote]

So im going with a sump! now, is there a website that has quality sumps for a a decent price?
[/quote]
If you are going with a sump....I would probably make one. They can be made for pretty cheap....all you will need is a 10-20 gallon tank....a few pieces of plexi glass....and some silicone. I dont know of anyone had a drawing of one...but there isnt much to them.
[/quote]

With 10x turnover, or even a little more, say 3 or 400gph through a 10 or 20 gal tank you wouldnt even need baffles. I had 1200GPH FLYING through a 10 gal sump and had no problems with bubbles because of some strategically placed rock and rubble. The overflow box taking up lots of the display is the problem.... If you could drill the tank (which is possible on the back, but not bottom most likely) then just an upturned 90 would work for a drain great. Something like a Maxijet 1200 would be a good return pump, thats what i use to power my fuge, and at around 4' head its a little light for my 40 gal fuge but... a 29 gal would be alright.

I think a huge sump could be a benefit for a tank like that... provided you have a place for it out of sight. I would find the biggest tank you can fit in your stand, and not worry about baffles at all... if you could double or tripple your volume things would be lots more stable. Stack the sump full of rock rubble, and put your heater and other things inside.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I hate saltwater Gods









Obviously you should give greater weight to what Skunk is saying....he knows much more about this aspect of the hobby then I do. That is a fact.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Id build one. i would google melves reef for some ideas.

I would add baffles too so you could add mayby a bubble trap, refugium or just to direct flow. Just make sure you have a compartment that can easily fit a heater but that shouldn't be hard if the sumps for a 29g tank


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Grosse Gurke said:


> I hate saltwater Gods
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Its not that baffles arent a good thing... its the low turnover rate making them "optional"

Bottom line, in a 29 gal sump you arent really going to have room for a functional fuge, skimmer compartment, and return pump compartment... the baffles take up precious space (3 1/4" baffles with 3/4" spacing is 2 1/4") in a sump that small thats a huge amount.

Just keep the flow directional from one end to the other (drain ->skimmer ->return) with lots of rubble between the skimmer and return part.

Here was my first SW tank, after i quit using tap water and got the algae problems taken care of... Pretty simple setup, 10 gal sump, 10 gal fuge, 1200gph turnover through external overflow box. Lots of live rock, and a crappy skimmer (dont buy SEACLONE brand ever!) and a 4 bulb t5 ODNO fixture I made for like 50$ or less










DONT CUT CORNERS or it will haunt you. And KNOWLEDGE IS POWER, so read everything you can about saltwater aquariums. Reefcentral.com is a great place to start, and we will try to answer any questions you may have!


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

hands down to skunk he explains things very well :nod: and has experience in almost every area of sump making. the benefits of trying everything out for yourself :laugh:


----------



## drewgotdat (Apr 28, 2005)

Ægir said:


> I hate saltwater Gods
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Its not that baffles arent a good thing... its the low turnover rate making them "optional"

Bottom line, in a 29 gal sump you arent really going to have room for a functional fuge, skimmer compartment, and return pump compartment... the baffles take up precious space (3 1/4" baffles with 3/4" spacing is 2 1/4") in a sump that small thats a huge amount.

Just keep the flow directional from one end to the other (drain ->skimmer ->return) with lots of rubble between the skimmer and return part.

Here was my first SW tank, after i quit using tap water and got the algae problems taken care of... Pretty simple setup, 10 gal sump, 10 gal fuge, 1200gph turnover through external overflow box. Lots of live rock, and a crappy skimmer (dont buy SEACLONE brand ever!) and a 4 bulb t5 ODNO fixture I made for like 50$ or less










DONT CUT CORNERS or it will haunt you. And KNOWLEDGE IS POWER, so read everything you can about saltwater aquariums. Reefcentral.com is a great place to start, and we will try to answer any questions you may have!









[/quote]

thats a 29 gal. with the sump you were talking about?

well fellas and ladies, im not too much of a DIYer at all! but i am a BUYer lol i have room underneath my stand for a 10-15 gallon sump. if anyone is willing to work on one for i would gladly reimburse the individual for their labor.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

drewgotdat said:


> I hate saltwater Gods
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Its not that baffles arent a good thing... its the low turnover rate making them "optional"

Bottom line, in a 29 gal sump you arent really going to have room for a functional fuge, skimmer compartment, and return pump compartment... the baffles take up precious space (3 1/4" baffles with 3/4" spacing is 2 1/4") in a sump that small thats a huge amount.

Just keep the flow directional from one end to the other (drain ->skimmer ->return) with lots of rubble between the skimmer and return part.

Here was my first SW tank, after i quit using tap water and got the algae problems taken care of... Pretty simple setup, 10 gal sump, 10 gal fuge, 1200gph turnover through external overflow box. Lots of live rock, and a crappy skimmer (dont buy SEACLONE brand ever!) and a 4 bulb t5 ODNO fixture I made for like 50$ or less










DONT CUT CORNERS or it will haunt you. And KNOWLEDGE IS POWER, so read everything you can about saltwater aquariums. Reefcentral.com is a great place to start, and we will try to answer any questions you may have!









[/quote]

thats a 29 gal. with the sump you were talking about?

well fellas and ladies, im not too much of a DIYer at all! but i am a BUYer lol i have room underneath my stand for a 10-15 gallon sump. if anyone is willing to work on one for i would gladly reimburse the individual for their labor.
[/quote]
I think he said this was a 55 with a 10g sump and 10g fuge. You could also bring a drawing to a glass shop and they should be able to do it for you.


----------

